# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  My Fun, Facts, and Fantasy trip

## Patty Sather

My soon to be trip back starts on a Enthusiastic note as they all do~
Packing..unpacking..and packing again, Checking with the airlines for any last minute (i forgot to check when I booked) baggage changes (fees :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Wait for it.......wait for it......YEP there it is..we changed our policy again, No more 2 bags checked international..Now you get one 
$60 round trip..(Is the stuff I have here worth  $60..well I think so...
But now im mad!.." I got a american express card that they talked me into so I can get a 2nd free bag  :Cool: " well no mam..that is only domestic flights..you know ..just in the u.s. of a  :Mad: 
NOW I think (know) I have been duped, I argue with the airlines ..and Husband is tired of hearing it :EEK!: ..so I get my back side up and and figure ill just wear every freeking thing I have a layer at a time save $60.. at this point it is the principal now and I choose to stand my ground~

----------


## Patty Sather

Husband on the other hand notifies me "The circus is not coming to Negril with me on my vacation" He is going to upgrade his ticket to first class and get a extra checked bag then, get peace and quiet while I set by my self in coach and let all the passengers look and stare while it will appear you have a booty like kim kardashian, and a chest like dolly parton! Pay the damn money! Take your stuff and your shoes and all the things you take and wont use anyhow and I can have some peace" :EEK!: 
He took the wind out of my sails..., what happened to the rebel from the 70s?? He is now a sensable person with a paying job that pays baggage fees that he didnt pay trips before.. :Big Grin: 
to be continued:

----------


## TiCtOc

Patty give up! give in
I was the same when the airlines started adding baggage fees on here but they continue to do so and unless you can pack everything into hand luggage and wear the rest (you can try)
you have to pay the baggage fee if you want all that stuff.
Let us in on what you decide you rebel with a cause

----------


## kopper52

Thank You Tic Toc PS gets worse with age. She never thought I would be the voice of reason.  Kopper.

----------


## airportworker

why take load of stuff with you,  i just take camera, one or two trackie bottoms, a sweatshirt and some long sleeved t shirts,   i buy t shirts and shorts when there  along with sun cream (i can get what i want in negril not forced to only to buy factor 30 which is all the uk seems to sell)  everything fits in to one case

----------


## gerryg123

i think it's worse the way Continental charges to switch to a bulkhead or exit seat, and if no one pays, they leave it EMPTY .....

----------


## TiCtOc

Kopper you do not get off so lightly!
What are husbands for if not to cheer us women on and back us up 100 percent when we want to have a tantrum mission.
If you back her up you will not only get a good laugh but will also end up in the good books just say "go wifey do it wear it all!
briefs as a mask bikini tops as ear-rings flip flops as hand gloves you can do it go wifey! "

I need pics of this :Big Grin:

----------


## pretty40

I love my fellow Fashionistas!! Suck it up and look fabulous. You HAVE to take all of your nail polish.. lol

----------


## Patty Sather

OOOOOhhhhh and she giggles outloud!!!! High five girl friends!!!!!! LMAO

----------


## Patty Sather

For the men out there...I will clarify that Bag one is full of dive equipment, snorkle equipment, a sun umbrella and table (which Brenda is so jealous)

HIS bag is half full of my stuff  :EEK!:  and my bag with " hair stuff, clothes ,shoes,Yadda, Yadda....( Nail polish)
So convincing him next to shove all his belongings into a carry on didn't work so well and I will have to pay... :Frown:

----------


## Patty Sather

So this trip was going to be a bit calmer I thought than the last ones where I ran around like my hair was on fire taking in all the social events..
BUT...I started checking Negril.com AND facebook for all the latest from everyone and got caught up in the swirling vortex of  Boardie gatherings and Parties , excursions ...and just last week presented to ( man who is not traveling with me now) the calender  and lists of fun that I just cannot miss.. :Big Grin:  YES now there is a calendar , which is including the Jungle, mayfield falls, seastar,a few fun bus runs, snorkling, diving, west end , all ends..lol

----------


## Joe Trinidad

How many pairs of colored flip flops are you bringing?  LOL  Any mystery color this year for GP to match?

----------


## Patty Sather

If you remember my last trip when kopper was home the day before we left, while I was working up to the minute  we left , And all the electronic equipment of HIS was charged and ready for action???


and I had everything dead.. and didnt even have a window to look out of for 7 hours and I had snoring man behind me the whole way....(just shoot me)


well Im on my game this time, Im charged up and ready!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

LMAO joe... Im saving that for the contest..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty Sather

Im pretty excited to get back to the beach..
close my eyes and reflect on the past year and dream about the future with the gentle sound of the waves and the breeze tickling my cheeks , How can you not think the year ahead wouldnt be perfect ~

----------


## Patty Sather

Joe, I thought you were going to be there the same time????

----------


## Patty Sather

OMG! And I almost forgot the matching bubba cups :Cool:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Bubba cups?  LOL What's that?  Nah, this year we're going December 23rd ish until January 9th ish... So we won't be there at the same time as you.. Can't afford for the kids to be out of school too long.  But we'll live it vicariously through you guys, and we'll post pics of TicToc's parties when you're freeeeeezing in your living room beach lounge.. LOL

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahaha..tic toc is going to have fun with us all.......sorry we will miss you.. :EEK!:

----------


## poolguywindsor

15 minutes the night before and i am good to go.

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahah...I know thats a fact Dave.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

:

----------


## Patty Sather

I was messaged that someone wanted to see the picture of the pirate ship before the hurricaine took it.. and after..ill see if I can post a video...

----------


## Patty Sather

One more day of work..and im on the plane...since Claritys husband forgot his computer cord back home , I had husband unpack everything and make sure all chargers were there  :EEK!:  " He said he would just as soon poke his eyes out with a ice pick than to go thru all my crap..But he did it... :Embarrassment: ..ahhhhh so very awesome <3

Since i was in charge of the CALENDAR for some of the others in Negril already (they forgot theirs  :Big Grin: ) I was smart enough to bring copies so dont worry they will be handed out at the message station on arrival  :Stick Out Tongue:  just like tickets on black friday..lmao

----------


## TiCtOc

calendars? What did I miss ?
Glad to see you finally gave in and packed a case and I think eyeballs on a stick we could make into a delicacy and at least you can find a swimsuit to fit!

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahahaha...im thinkin sweet cheeks.... :Cool:

----------


## Patty Sather

seriously...within 24 hours, I go from snow shovels to bikinis  :Cool:

----------


## isthatuitsme

enjoy your trip Patty!
T

----------


## Patty Sather

Party on.. :Stick Out Tongue:  went to digicel to get the modem for the computer as I am in the FANTISY sweet at the gp and too far away from their signal ..so im trying the 4g modem from digi cell..well we went all the way there and they were out..come back tomorrow..well we did and i got it hooked up but trying to upload a little video to test it is taking way to long and i only have 3 bars..i wont give up..Had a blast last night with everyone..more details later ill send this off with a picture to see if it will work..oh and this was my first drink to match swim suit pic..

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather

last night we meet a few awesome boardies at coral seas to listen to Omars band, It was a perfect evening  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather

Yesterday  we walked into town to get my phone restarted and internet going, they were out of minute cards  :EEK!:  and had not one modems till tomorrow , so we came back today walked into town again ..a really windy day with waves I have never seen like this in trips past.



Let the matching swim suit drinks begin!

----------


## Patty Sather

well on a much more sad moment that ill never explain away other than too many rum punches..I walked into a door...here is the result  :Big Grin: 



and on my way back I ran into a fellow north dakotan ND skip!

then we ran into Gilbert a often well known figure around the beach

----------


## Patty Sather

Poor husband had to walk to town looking like a pack mule so i didnt spill my drink (picture above) :EEK!:

----------


## pretty40

Too funny!! You look adorable as always...

----------


## gerryg123

great photos, great details!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Off to a great start!! Woohoo!

----------


## Clarity

I love this trip report! It started out so hectic & stressful (as all vacations do!)
.... and now you're chilling on the beach; all smiles! so awesome!
Really enjoying all the pictures, and loved the underwater youtube clip. That's so cool!
Glad that you remembered to pack the plug for the laptop haha (unlike somebody I know...  :Wink: )

P.S. You're really beautiful! (even with broken shades  - that's totally something I would do btw!! After one rum punch at Canoe I was toasted!)
Please keep it coming!

----------


## Patty Sather

On our swaggar back taking the street side , I just had to take photos of the fishing village

----------


## Patty Sather

Thank you everyone... :Cool: 

Clairity..you are so sweet.....thank you....this is what its all about, learning from each others mistakes...Hahaha and having fun thru others

gerry..hahahaha this is going to be too calm for you....hahahahaha

----------


## Patty Sather

I could not forget this evenings sun set

----------


## Patty Sather

This was suppose to be at the beginning but it finally uploaded

----------


## Patty Sather

thank you so much pretty 40  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather

while trying to make our way up to margarittaville a big wave came over us and just soaked us.. even my beloved flip video cam..now it wont work  :Frown:  ... husband says..we went up too the harley shop to re buy the cap you lost , went to  the gift shop to re purchase sunglasses, now im on my way to time square to find you another flip cam......"im tying you to the beach chair" dont move! It is costing me too much for you to move..(as he is heading to times square.. :EEK!:

----------


## wrtiii

It sounds to me as if you and your husband have the same vacation roles as my wife and I do. At least at the GP, he doesn't have to bring you back lunch and beverages, too (or at least, he doesn't have to go far to get them!).

----------


## Lola

You could change your board name to Pretty Sather   :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

Ahhhhhh....thank you  ......... :Embarrassment:

----------


## TiCtOc

Patty I got a problem
Number one i cannot fit in a bikini and all of the shops have sold out of summer wear and swimwear.Going to have one last search tomorrow so maybe I will just have to buy a nice sarong in JA
so I thought instead of swimsuit and matching cocktails we can just have BEACHWEAR and EYESHADOW and matching cocktails lol
I practised lastnight and did a nice rainbow looking eyeshadow! and I am bringing the eyeshadow with me!
So hurry and go find us a rainbow coloured cocktail rum punch may even do the trick!
What is the deal at grand pineapple?
Can I come to see you to get some fun pics?
Or is it strictly all inclusive guest only?
What is next door?
I will see you Monday night anyway
We can plot away!
Some of the boardies are looking forward to this matching cocktail and beachwear and makeup thing taking off!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Hey TicToc,

I think you have it wrong, it's matching "Footwear" and Beachwear to the Cocktails.. LOL

----------


## Patty Sather

YES! I stand corrected joe...lmao.....It was a test to see who was paying attention...hahahahaha..you are the winner!  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

tic!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!
Honey youll make it rock no matter what... :Smile:  now im looking for a sarong!!!!!  :Smile:  gp is guests only but i am right by the waters edge and everyone is stopping and visiting.....ill see you when you get here...

----------


## Patty Sather

If anyone is  coming this way, no where in negril do they have another flip cam.....Im looking to buy one..I had a flip mino 2 hour...anyone  near a best buy? walmart ? ill pay cash.....well..(hangs head low....husband will :Stick Out Tongue:  ....)

----------


## Patty Sather

tic and i have alfreds right next door.. :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Well I do have a couple pair of shoes LOL I feel a photoshoot coming on! :Big Grin:  a drunken rum punch multicoloured one at that! have fun for me til i get there

----------


## TiCtOc

I have a little flip camera I bought it brand new but I used it for 3 days and we moved house and someone left the lead behind so never been used since.I could have ordered a new lead but I have been using something else since then.
I paid about 130usd for it new .I have the box and instructions.I will sell it cheap if they have the lead there for it which I think they will have.I will bring it anyway see what you think.If you do not want it I may buy a lead for it myself it is a cute little camera and video thing.WILL SWAP FOR FOOD!! HAHA

----------


## Patty Sather

Here we go tic!

----------


## Patty Sather

TIC TOC...sweet! It should plug into the computer.. :Smile:  and i have all equipment back home... :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## TiCtOc

Oh patty you may be in luck I have just found a lead for it not the mains charge but one that charges from the laptop.You can loan this one if you like (free lol) just give it me back when you are done if you like. :Smile:  I am on the beach for the rest of your stay so no problem to charge it

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh those sarongs look nice.I need a lesson on how to tie them.How much do they cost roughly?I like the bright colours or Jamaican flag colours if there are any

----------


## TiCtOc

This is it ..do you have a memory card?
I have this to spare and laptop charger

----------


## Patty Sather

Tic this is altogether diffrent than the one i have..I would not have chargers for this one..mine plugs into the side of the computer with a usb...and it instantly loads up to facebook and you tube....will that one?
 We paid $15 ..a little lets make a deal...she was very nice...ill go look for one for you.....

----------


## TiCtOc

Patty I have the lead that comes with it-the usb one which plugs into laptop
 yes it uploads simply...it takes a sd card but if u dont have one i have one u can use.
You can use it while you are there for the rest of your trip no worries.
I will get it to you on Sunday  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

hold the cameras...I went on you tube and they showed me how to fix it...happy dance..i may film it if it works..hahahaha

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh great well now I have dug this camera out may use it myself I forgot how nifty and easy it was!

----------


## Patty Sather

Testing..123..hahahaha...im testing videoing, cropping and shooting to youtube and negril.com..husband couldnt be happier  :Big Grin:  ..now brenda just melted her  computer cord... I love you tube! It saved my camera ~

----------


## Patty Sather

ok my goodness I think im back in action (thank you wet flip video cam gods!) and all

----------


## TiCtOc

Good job Patty that drink looks really nice

----------


## Patty Sather

Papaya daquari ... :Smile:  goes really well with orange and peach..  :Smile:  hahahahaha....andrew is nadines stand in..he gets it too...lmao....

----------


## Patty Sather

today light pink, according to my calander..canoe 5-9 tonight ...trying to get some water time in on the cliffs..ill watch the wave action and decide and when things calm down (waves ill take pics of the carnage the waves have left the beach in ...a lot of fences and barracades are just getting washed to sea up by us...

Today everything in plastic bags (electronics) I dont want to waste another day ....

----------


## Patty Sather

we went on a walk looking for parts to fix my table and came across some washed up sea urchins .. and as I came back Nadine and Andrew had fixed my swimsuit/sandals drink of the day

----------


## TiCtOc

Who is Nadine and andrew I need to hire them

----------


## Sprat

We ended up walking from Kuyaba and down past the Grand Pineapple.  Saw a familiar boardie waving....and then noticed someone was missing.  I do believe the actual words that our boardie friend said...is 'Patty jumped up like a jack rabbit' when she saw me coming.  I think Miss Patty smelled a photo shoot coming and she desperately needed to get her matching drink for her bathing suit  :Smile:   haha....

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahahaha....who gave me up.......giggles like a little girl.... :Smile:  NOone shoots it like a spratter... :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Patty - Glad your camera is working again! Nice seeing the Grand Pineapple footage, was just there in November. I really miss everyone! 
Please Send Andrew our greetings! He's the greatest bartender and he's got some insane juggling skills. Be sure to try the "Make my day". it's delicious! :Wink: 

Beautiful pictures, Sprat!
You're like the Negril Paparazzi
 The matching drink and bikini! haha I love it!

----------


## Patty Sather

I agree clarity..

I really had learned how to fix the camera from a 8 year old on you tube! and it worked..now if i can just get the internet here with half a bar to upload my videos  :Smile:  im trying to get beach footage on here~

----------


## Patty Sather

this video is from our excursion looking for a part  for my table we lost..but the purpose is to show all the erosion that has happened from the big waves we have had all week

----------


## TiCtOc

:Big Grin:  Husband has his ice picks at the ready :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

this is from all the stuff on the beach


Tic....I found a sarong!

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahaha tic he does!..lol

I have found that the digicel modem is soooo slow right here on the beach that uploading videos is a trial and error thing..it works best when you get up at 2 am and try  it it seems to help  :EEK!:  

but by purchasing the motem you always have it when you come..and the next location might be better...
It up loads pics far better than video...
GOOD MORNING TIC!!!!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

I got to run into sweetness last night at canoe..and those that have never met her..she is every bit of her name..just adorable..And Lola was there still looking better than ever, she is such a sweetheart.<3 I wish I would have been on time  :Frown:  I missed so many people cause i was late,,Pool guy was there..and giving me grief..( I loved it!) then he vaporized away...And i met Fargoman finally at canoe...the world gets smaller everyday..I have been talking to fargoman on this board for 2 years now..he lives 50 miles from me and we had never met...till canoe last night....talk about 6 degrees of separation...he ends up being one of my daughters very good friends..and all of us never made the conection....She is laughing hystericaly Gary....hahahaha
Tonight my peeps "I will be on time"!
Tonight ~ SPRATS party  :Big Grin:  

Today ill have to see what Nadine and Andrew come up with..im going to throw them a curve ball....stay tuned... :Cool: 
showing some towel art from gp.. :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

Why do you need a modem?
Does your hotel not have wifi?

I do not have to purchase anything do I?

Thought I just type in a code and thats it?

I hope my hotel has good wifi

I am going to pack a pad and pen incase I have to write some notes if the internet is not working.

Patty what you doing looking at all that seamess!!?

I need it all lovely and perfectly raked for when I get there

Do not shatter my dreams Jamaica!

----------


## TiCtOc

:Smile:  Oh cute towel art. What does throwing them a curve ball mean?

----------


## Patty Sather

Curve ball means that it will almost be impossible for todays challenge for them..hahahha  ill post what they come up with.. :Smile: 

where i am at the beach the wifi at gp will not reach so i decided to go to digicel and purchase a modem so ill always have it no mattert where i go..and for one week of internet at gp is the same money for the modem...

i was looking for some sort of metal to fix our table with..maintenance gave us something but i cannot post it here..lol..anyone ask me in person and ill tell you .. :EEK!: 

Tic...I got up early today to start raking for you..I should be half way by the time you get here.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TiCtOc

Yay you found a sarong.Task 1 complete!
I am wondering what he gave you to fix the table.

I hope my hotel has free internet I think it does.I would have though GP would have included it free of charge don't most hotels?

----------


## Patty Sather

no..most charge you by the day or week..at gp it is $44 for 1 week...then it is iffie if you get it (1 to 2 bars) the modem I bought is like $36 and for around $10 I get internet for the time im here..(2 weeks)..and from now on ill just have to pay the $10 everytime i come...

----------


## Patty Sather

got to get back raking the beach for you tic.... :Cool:

----------


## Patty Sather

We went to alfreds for lunch., fish and chips and fried chicken  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Had some lazy time


and now its time to clean the beach from all the carnage and get ready for the new boardies just getting here...


Its time to get ready for all the boardies comin in...we need to clean up this beach for them!

----------


## TiCtOc

The food looks delicious.Why does food in Jamaica always look so good?

----------


## Sunny

Great job raking Patty...looks perfect...my newbie friends will arrive tomorrow (saturday) afternoon at GP to a pefect beach because of you!!  LOL

----------


## gerryg123

how warm is the ocean? i am assuming it's perfect, as always ....

----------


## deanna

Love the trip report and the pics! Feb. cannot come soon enough...now I'm dying for a Rum Punch! :Cool:

----------


## deanna

BTW...LOVE your beach outfits Patty..where do you do your shopping?

----------


## Patty Sather

Deanna..thank you..everywhere..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ebay my favorite!
Target also....

Gerry, because of the cold front it is very cold water....

Sunny...Thanks..im ready for them... :Smile:  it is dang near perfect now  :Cool:

----------


## Patty Sather

Patricia in security

Tillie my favorite fruit lady came by to see me
Drink of the day..so not to disapoint  :Smile: 
Just other randomness from the day, It is starting to calm down now at the beach from the waves today!

----------


## Patty Sather

Tonight spratalicious Party! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sunny

Have fun tonight Patty...have one for all of us wishing we were there!!!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Hey Patty,

Have you cleaned up the beach for us?  Can't wait to get there I'm sure it'll be pristine by the time you and tictoc rake it all away... LOL

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey Joe I never said nothing about ME getting my hands dirty  :Wink:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Hey Tictoc, no need to get your hands dirty, they use RAKES in Jamaica.. LOL bwahahahahahah.. Besides, Patty volunteered you and she said the Kopper is MIA so you're it... LOL

----------


## Patty Sather

hahahahaha...........you two.....: :Big Grin: 
wonderful time tonight..ill add some pics...ill leave  the awsomeness to sprat and her abilities...a beautiful time and met lots of new friends.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Hey Joe I never said nothing about ME getting my hands dirty


Oh, I just noticed, that's a double negative... LOL Thanks for stepping up!! Woohoo!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Got up Early this morning to cheer on the runners for the marathon......totaly collapsed on the beach for the day.....getting ready for the new arrivals today from montreal, and tic ..... :Big Grin: ....got the beach raked up/ now i can rest a little.......

----------


## Seveen

what was the "black" drink patty?  i bet they matched your suit and didn't bat an eye - lol

----------


## Maryann

Great photos and trip report!  Hope get a photo of TicToc so we can see her sunburn and highlights, if she doesn't mind.

----------


## Patty Sather

Im on it Mary Ann! :Big Grin: 

Seveen It was a Black Russian (i think) They have it ready so fast..everyday.. :Smile:  Im going to start wearing floresant colors starting tomorrow, lets see what they come up with..I have to say they all are drinkable, but some undiscribable..hahahaha , maybe they are making it up as they go..hahahaha, There are 3 of them doing it now.....

And a news alert..Michael (water sports) just came running at me with a pink floatie of the day..oh my goodness..what next... :Stick Out Tongue: ..husband is going for the camera..Hahahahaha

----------


## Patty Sather

Pictures of the pink floatie :Big Grin: 


When I got out of the water I looked up and there were hundreds of bubbles in the air coming from alfreds..I ran and got my camera and caught the artist..ill call the bubble artist...

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Clarity

I miss those peacocks! :Smile: 
Drifting peacefully in the waves on a floatie = best feeling in the world!
Glad you had a great time at Sprats party, love all these pictures.
I Feel like I'm back at Grand Pineapple!

----------


## Patty Sather

thank you Daisy..as did I reading your reports, brought me back to the place and time that you were there and the first time I came to the property.....It really is a nice place, I believe the people here make this place ..... I dont want to leave......

----------


## Clarity

I don't want you to leave either! I'm enjoying your updates too much! Just extend your flight! haha :Big Grin:  
I agree that the staff makes GP so great! It feels like coming home to a family
(I'm going to send you a PM about something in a minute)
Thanks for taking us all along with you on your vacation!

----------


## Patty Sather

I sent one back sweetheart <3

----------


## Patty Sather

SUNNY! We made contact!!!!!!!

----------


## Sunny

OMG....I'm so excited....they made it!!  Can't wait to hear how what my newbie friends think of Negril...thanks so much for watching out for them Patty...you're the best!!!

----------


## pretty40

Thanks for sharing Ms Fashionista!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Went to bed.....the phone rings..."front desk" I know its 1:00 in the morning...You have a guest here...her name is TIC TOC can you come to the front....."  LMAO of course I can! no make up, jamies on,finding slippers..out the door I ran! There she was in all her cutness! and she came to see me.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

Well we talked for a bit and was telling each others plans for the week and we decided the jungle was still open ...so i change my clothes and off we go...I will tell you that now I just got in and its 5:10 in the morning now :EEK!: 


I am posting video..but warning in advance it will be very edited...lol

----------


## sandy-girl

OMG! Hurricane Tic in the house. I can't stop laughing. Went for a visit at 1a.m. WOW! Looks like you guys had a great 
time at the jungle. These trip reports are about to get juicier. 

Will stay tuned.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maryann

Lol!  You both look gorgeous!  She must have been exaggerating a bit about her sunburn and hair.

----------


## Clarity

Looks like you had such a time! I loved this update! I agree with SG, I was also laughing. Can't believe Tic came to visit you in the middle of the night! so cool :Smile: 
You guys both look fabulous!
Tic - cant believe you were worried about sunburn and hair! you look absolutely beautiful!
Have a great time in Negril, both of you!
Thanks for brightening my morning..  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

I was given a quick lesson on the booty bounce..lmao

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Um.. LOL What happens in the Jungle stays in the Jungle.. 

Daggerin mon!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahahaha

----------


## marley9808

Hahahahaha, that is just great....and what is even funnier is that I wasn't really shocked or in disbelief by the story!
Glad you two had fun....and I agree Tic looks great, I see no sunburn or swelling and her hair looks fabulous! I think she was pulling our legs
 :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Seveen

kudos to you patty for getting up and hanging out! 

you both look great

----------


## Patty Sather

We just got back from the cliffs taking pictures with those awesome colorful sarongs..the day was perfect ....

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather

We ran into some new comers from winnepeg, Danny and Lisa..they are soooo sweet....we will have LOTS of fun with them..
They are in good hands sunny~ :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

Now back to the beach..I have nadine and Andrew wondering what drink to do next.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

seriously.....2 hours sleep...... :EEK!:

----------


## Patty Sather

drink of the day......white.....

----------


## Sunny

Love it!!  You made my day...thank you so much.....I know they're in good hands now and will experience Negril at it's finest!  Love the white suit by the way....keep them coming!!

----------


## Patty Sather

I love husbands new camera! It really makes the  colors pop....And thanks sooo much to SPRAT and Brenda for teaching us how to use it .....We practiced today in shade , full sun, every color you can think of ,and it worked just as you instructed.. :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

sunny, Danny and Lisa are trotting all over doing fabulous , Big smiles on their faces, they are heading to ricks and Ivans today, wished them a happy anniversary! What a wonderful day for them.. :Smile: 

we are off to film some underwater fun..snuck a bagel for fish food..hopping to get a bite.. :Cool: 
Im sure husband will be posting all sfternoon if i do  :Cool:

----------


## Sunny

Thanks for keeping me updated Patty...it means so much to me!!  I can't wait to hear how they like Catcha...my favorite place in the world!!  I have a special table reserved for them...what a way to spend your 25th anniversary!!

Love your pictures and report....what's the flavor of the day???

----------


## Patty Sather

:Smile:  we were there for a lobster dinner last year and it was breath taking! What a nice choice.. :Smile: 

Today was lemon yellow....It was like a key lime rum punch...nummers  :Smile:

----------


## irie luv

Loving the photos, looks like you all had a BALL! I see you and hubby got a lil daggering going on hunh?! lol :Wink:

----------


## deanna

> we were there for a lobster dinner last year and it was breath taking! What a nice choice..
> 
> Today was lemon yellow....It was like a key lime rum punch...nummers


key lime rum punch..yummmmmmmy!

----------


## Patty Sather

Took off snorkling today..grabbed a bagel for fish food and on our way out..Had seen quite a few fish. Had gone out by sandals at the caves


When we got back our housekeeper had made this towel art~ she does something new every day~

----------


## Patty Sather

Now for the awesome tic party at sea star!..shower and off we go..
That place is amazing! you cannot believe the renovation and the detail..
Tic has the nicest family and we were glad to meet everyone, we had such a good time and it was so good to see everyone all in one place ..but the place blew me away from what I remember before..all the changes were wonderful~ Ill post several pictures, youll recognize several people..And those that couldnt make it YOU were missed  :Embarrassment: ..

----------


## Patty Sather

The most awesome Lisa  :Embarrassment: 


some of the post carvings on the new addition and misc shots

----------


## Patty Sather

Here our precious Bert was trying to discribe something...well use your imagination.. :Big Grin:  Yes, we believe bert....we believe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

Everyone was heading out to coral seas to watch the band out there, me I came back to edit and get these pics up for everyone and to take in the activities here at gp....since my week is coming to a end soon, I want to take as much in as possible..

Our next big adventure is Mayfield falls Wed...we have quite a group going and im thinking this will be awesome.. :Cool: 

Thank you tic for the invite to the party , It was wonderful.. :Smile:

----------


## Sunny

Looks like you had a fun day and night...loving your updates, thanks so much for taking the time for us boardies at home!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Just somemore randome beach pictures

----------


## Patty Sather

Its a slow day today so im going to post messages recieved on my jamaican number today...Hillarious stuff!

" Hi whats up?" (xxxxxxxx68)

"Tam I need sex" (xxxxxxxx68)

"And i need to spancer u to grandmarket" (xxxxxxxx68)

"hey baby whats up?" (xxxxxxxx68)

"hey baby..you go to bed early?" (xxxxxxxx68)

well thats entertainment..... :Big Grin:  I would message back but i dont want to start something..lmao

----------


## Patty Sather

He has to wonder why no one ever messages back?????

----------


## Yvonne

> He has to wonder why no one ever messages back?????


The summer of '10 I was getting texts to my phone from some obviously young man professing his passion & love.  By what he was saying, I was guessing the messages weren't for me.  (I could have been wrong - lol.)  He was quite romantic & pouring his heart out.  These were not brief texts.  I even called & left a VM message letting him know he was texting to the wrong number  Summer of '11... here come the texts again, from the same phone number!  Persistent guy.  Wonder if I'll get texts again in Feb.

----------


## Patty Sather

LMAO Yvonne,
One could only hope..hahahahaha

----------


## deanna

Patty~ i love reading your trip report here at my desk in rainy nyc :Smile:  Could you please tell me what kind of camera you are using? GREAT pics! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## VVHT

Patty,

Thanks for taking the time to post your pics and thoughts.

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## TizzyATX

How fabulous....your drink matches perfectly...and you're SO pretty!

Great fun this report....and enjoying the pics. Thanks!

----------


## Patty Sather

> How fabulous....your drink matches perfectly...and you're SO pretty!
> 
> Great fun this report....and enjoying the pics. Thanks!


Thank you sweet heart , I have wrinkles and cellulite and all the issues everyone has , I love to celebrate my woman hood even if I shouldnt .....and when Im a 100 my babies can look back and say..."thats my Nana" she was soo much fun .... :Big Grin:  and closed the jungle in negril jamaica when she was 60....hahahahahaha~

----------


## Patty Sather

> Patty~ i love reading your trip report here at my desk in rainy nyc Could you please tell me what kind of camera you are using? GREAT pics! Thanks


The camera husband got is a Canon rebel EOS T2i It is amazing, recomended by sprat(and you know the pics she takes..she is like a photog god to me..hahahahaha and i was blessed to get a few pointers from her while she was in negril

 Thank you VVHT , I hope everyone gets my humor..some may not..Hahahaha

----------


## Bnewb

Patty...have you mentioned or shown pics of how rockin' your hubby is....
matching drinks to his shirt also!!! LOL!

----------


## Patty Sather

HAHAHA lisa.. i do stand corrected  :Stick Out Tongue:  yes I will...as he strangles me... :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

rolling in the floor.... :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Ha haaa

----------


## Patty Sather

Sunny ,

Danny and Lisa update : They had a blast! And loved Ivans, Loved Ricks and just love it here...They are running all over with big smiles and all this energie! Danny says, I want to come back in march! Hahahaha..they are hooked! 
I just love watching them blossom .... :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

Im trying to get them still to take a picture...just as i get the camera they are gone again....hahahahah

----------


## TiCtOc

Get dressed and come to Alfreds! Will be there soon !!

----------


## Sunny

WOW Patty...so happy Danny and Lissa love everything I set up for them...I just knew they would get it  :Smile:   I am always checking your report for updates...thank you so much for taking the time!!  Would love to see a picture of them if  you can get them to stand still for a minute!!

----------


## Ziggy

Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## booger

Hey Patty, You take some great pics and a few are odd as well. I had to double take, but nope what I saw is still there. The first couple of Tic at Seastar looks like she is pole dancing, and another one later on makes her look 2 ft tall. Or have I overindulged?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Hey Patty, You take some great pics and a few are odd as well. I had to double take, but nope what I saw is still there. The first couple of Tic at Seastar looks like she is pole dancing, and another one later on makes her look 2 ft tall. Or have I overindulged?


Hahahaha nope you havent overindulged ..... :Big Grin:  we have..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Get dressed and come to Alfreds! Will be there soon !!


Tic I have to go to mayfield falls..im going to miss alfreds tonight but maybe Bert will be there??I hope someone takes pics

----------


## Patty Sather

> WOW Patty...so happy Danny and Lissa love everything I set up for them...I just knew they would get it   I am always checking your report for updates...thank you so much for taking the time!!  Would love to see a picture of them if  you can get them to stand still for a minute!!


Im workin on it Sunny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

Loving your trip report and all of the beautiful pics your sharing!
Have fun at Mayfield Falls tomorrow! Will this be your first time there? 
We were there for the first time last month and I was just blown away by how beautiful it was..
Looking forward to hearing about your experience!

----------


## Patty Sather

Thank you daisy~ Im excited..and will take a million pictures!

----------


## Patty Sather

On our way to mayfield falls...pics from this morning..

----------


## Marko

can't wait for the pics and the blip about Mayfield Falls!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Sunny

Lookin' good Patty...have fun today!!

----------


## Patty Sather

WOW! Just wow...Had a blast at mayfield falls!
I have sooo many pictures...Ill start with some of the scenery on the way..


we came past many sugar cane fields in harvest mode



I thought this woman was so sweet 

Loading the sugar cane

----------


## Patty Sather

I just love seeing the country side not the tourist side of jamaica, and the clothes on the clothes line scream to me of the simpler life,washing clothes by hand and not on the computer...

----------


## Patty Sather

we finally make it to the falls! the roads there are horrible to drive on and I could not get over how many travel the road there..many times I swear we lost a muffler.. :EEK!:

----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather



----------


## Patty Sather

This is a picture of a termite nest....

----------


## Patty Sather

These were our guides (father and son) they were so good!

----------


## Patty Sather

You get to put your stuff in a locker for safe keeping..  and the towel art is done by our awesome housekeeper on our return ~

----------


## Patty Sather

We finally caught up with our friends from winnepeg..the anniversary couple .......who are having the time of their lives.. :Smile: ......

----------


## Sunny

Thank you Patty!!!

----------


## MIDIRI

Great Pics!  Thanks!

----------


## Patty Sather

My favorite night at grand pineapple is beach bbq night....its every wed night ..

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Mayfield falls is awesome, my kidlettes absolutely loved playing in di Wata and playin wit di shy lady plants.  Did you guys get to swim under the rock?  Oh yea, wonderful road eh (canadianism = eh, not A), we drove there and had a blast driving up the mountain avoiding all the deep ruts, and then driving up the steep driveway up to the parking area.. LOL Then there's the 40 percent grade on the walk down to registration.  It was the best 15 bucks spent!!!  

All the stuff that grows there naturally, spices, herbs, yam and those HUGE bamboo growths (not the guide's bamboo) but the actual plants were HUGE.. We'll be there shortly. Woohoo!!  Soon come mon soon come.

----------


## Sunny

Great pictures of the adventure today...LOVE the BBQ Beach party night...everyone looks so happy...Negril will do that to you heh!!  Thanks again for the udpate and pics...I'm so addicted to this board and the amazing reports!!!  Tell my peeps they look amazing and I miss them and I wish I was there with all of you!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Will do sunny.. :Big Grin: 

I know joe...when i get back to the states I have the most amazing videos...and yes we did all that you said.....It was the high lite of my trip.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

Oh and joe..to add to all the drama of TRYING to drive up the mountain..we encountered a elderly man burning stuff in the middle of the dang near unpassable road..hahahahaha..I loved the sugar cane harvest , and everything about those little towns and all the sweet people we saw on the way..I gulped at the view STREIGHT down as far as you could see with the wheels on the edge as we were trying to avoid massive ruts....youll see in the videos the scraping of the undercarrage of the car...whewwww.. :Big Grin: 

all those that are following...we just booked back here next nov (see ticker) they offered me a deal i could not refuse..they have a soon come back program.....it was to sweet to refuse.. :Smile:

----------


## Sunny

I noticed your ticker was set up again...I was wondering if you booked again...good for you!!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Your pix really send the experience back to us, those stuck staging for JA in the frozen tundra.
Thanks! 
I had Mayfield Falls on my to do list, I just added an exclamation point thanks to you.

Here's something I don't get, you moved to North Dakota?
As a former resident, I have to say I've never heard of that.
North Dakota is for moving out of, not into.


Just teasing, thanks again for the pix.

----------


## Patty Sather

> Your pix really send the experience back to us, those stuck staging for JA in the frozen tundra.
> Thanks! 
> I had Mayfield Falls on my to do list, I just added an exclamation point thanks to you.
> 
> Here's something I don't get, you moved to North Dakota?
> As a former resident, I have to say I've never heard of that.
> North Dakota is for moving out of, not into.
> 
> 
> Just teasing, thanks again for the pix.


Actually I ended up in north dakota fron california (born and raised) long story, if we ever meet Ill tell you the story  :Big Grin: 

Keep checking back..im trying to post the video of the drive and the live experiance, the internet is too slow to let me post videos, so ill have to do it when i get back home..It is really awesome videos!

----------


## Clarity

I loved the Mayfield falls pictures! Beautiful! 
Congrats on booking for the next trip! 
I know what you mean about the soon come back program at the GP... The deal is too good to refuse! :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

Clarity, Everone says HI! from the gp.<3

----------


## Patty Sather

Im packing  :Frown:  ---> insert sigh here <--- Tell me it aint so.......When I get home ill add the videos here...modem is going in the suit case in 5 minutes...by everyone .......

----------


## Sunny

Bye Patty...it was fun following along with you...I'm going to miss this report...thank you so much for keeping an eye on my friends...I hope one day I can buy you a drink on the beach in Negril!!  Safe travels my friend....

----------


## Clarity

> Im packing  ---> insert sigh here <--- Tell me it aint so.......When I get home ill add the videos here...modem is going in the suit case in 5 minutes...by everyone .......


Nooooooo!!  :Frown:  Extend your trip! Extend! I'm enjoying your vacation too much for it to end. 
Thank you for posting so many beautiful pictures and for sharing your experiences in Negril with all of us.  
Have a safe flight home, PattyS
and Hey, you know you've already got your ticker set up for that next reach! :Big Grin:

----------


## Maryann

Enjoyed tagging along on your trip.  Thanks so much for taking the time to post while you were there.  Have a safe trip back to the tundra.  Getting cold here in the Dakotas.  Yes, I wonder, too, why you moved to North Dakota from California.  Just what were you thinking?  Lol!  Just kidding!  Do know there is an oil boom and lots going on in ND, so maybe that had something to do with it.

----------


## TizzyATX

Thank you for takin us along for the fun Patty...have a safe trip home!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Enjoyed tagging along on your trip.  Thanks so much for taking the time to post while you were there.  Have a safe trip back to the tundra.  Getting cold here in the Dakotas.  Yes, I wonder, too, why you moved to North Dakota from California.  Just what were you thinking?  Lol!  Just kidding!  Do know there is an oil boom and lots going on in ND, so maybe that had something to do with it.


Hahaha....it is a adorable story, no oil boom, moved here in the 80s...if there is enough intrest ill explain the story.....other wise ill just message the interested ones.. :Smile:

----------


## justchuck

Safe travels going home, and Thanks for sharing your adventures!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Thank you for takin us along for the fun Patty...have a safe trip home!


 Thank you so much Tizzy......im not done yet..what im about to upload is far better than the report, ITS video! :Big Grin:  but the connection is so slow here it keeps timing out...ill have to do it from home...I have 60  :EEK!:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Safe travels going home, and Thanks for sharing your adventures!


Thank you chuck..im not done yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Nooooooo!!  Extend your trip! Extend! I'm enjoying your vacation too much for it to end. 
> Thank you for posting so many beautiful pictures and for sharing your experiences in Negril with all of us.  
> Have a safe flight home, PattyS
> and Hey, you know you've already got your ticker set up for that next reach!


Hahahahaha girlfriend! I have 60 videos to post now..lmao....im not done yet...hahahaha...say ppl...join me here next year! we will take over the place and have one big boardie party between here and alfreds..lmao...matching drinks chickies, they have it down!

----------


## Sprat

Ahhh Patty cake ,,,patty cake.  There is that day, when we arrive with huge smiles, big thoughts..and bigger expectations of how the reach will pan out.  Sounds like it has been everything...and more for you two. ( I will include hubby in that)... hahha...

It was nice spending time with both of you....and life is about having fun...but also giving back.... ( maybe donate a bathing suit or two...hahahaha)

Cheers, safe travels...and till next time...

Walk good...

----------


## Patty Sather

Lets get Bea and Tic toc to bust us out of bed at 1am and head to the jungle! I know a few video photographers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Ahhh Patty cake ,,,patty cake.  There is that day, when we arrive with huge smiles, big thoughts..and bigger expectations of how the reach will pan out.  Sounds like it has been everything...and more for you two. ( I will include hubby in that)... hahha...
> 
> It was nice spending time with both of you....and life is about having fun...but also giving back.... ( maybe donate a bathing suit or two...hahahaha)
> 
> Cheers, safe travels...and till next time...
> 
> Walk good...


Ahhh    spratalicious , your the best..... :Cool:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Hey Patty, have a safe trip home... We enjoyed your trip report, and btw, we're interested in how Kopper lured you out of Kal-I-for-Ni-A to ND.. go for it!!  Looking forward to seeing the videos.

Take care

----------


## pretty40

thanks for sharing with us Patty. Can't wait til next years drinks swimwear and nail polish updates!!

----------


## Ziggy

Thanks, I enjoyed the trip!

----------


## Biggs of the week

Thanks Patty for the report. I enjoyed reading and pics and I must say girl you still rock a 2 piece.Looks like you and hubby know how to enjoy life!

----------


## Cali

> I just love seeing the country side not the tourist side of jamaica, and the clothes on the clothes line scream to me of the simpler life,washing clothes by hand and not on the computer...
> Attachment 6365Attachment 6366Attachment 6367


Thanks for sharing, these are great pictures.

----------


## Patty Sather

Ok kids...Here is where I post videos now.. :Smile: 

this was diving one day at a undisclosed location

----------


## Patty Sather

this is the amazing towel art that our maid pansy did for us...she was such a beutiful person

----------


## Patty Sather

This is the road to mayfield falls

----------


## Patty Sather

before we loaded up to leave the falls I got a coconut  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty Sather

This is a video of a man trying to flip a boat over against the waves..It was the most amazing process to watch , it was taken my last day, I dont think there were many thinkers in that crew.. :EEK!:

----------


## Patty Sather

This was taken at the falls and me trying to get thru with slippery rocks.. :EEK!: 
I loved everything about this adventure ~

----------


## fargoman

It was good to meet you guys finally!..A fun time was had by all...Only a 50 degree swing in temps..Aren't we lucky? lol...Where's my Red Stripe? My beach here has ice..Dang

----------


## Patty Sather

This is one of my favorite people at grand pineapple, I love them all but jaquilyn is off the charts sweet.. :Smile:  we share many things  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> It was good to meet you guys finally!..A fun time was had by all...Only a 50 degree swing in temps..Aren't we lucky? lol...Where's my Red Stripe? My beach here has ice..Dang


As does mine fargoman...Im booked already for next year....Im washing the clothes we took and just repacking them..hahaha, we wont be needing them here now  :Frown:

----------


## Patty Sather

OOOHHH my goodness people, on each end customs and immagration went 15 minutes tops...it was soooo smooth...only one suitcase was gone thru..it was the one with dirty stinky clothes...lol....they closed it back up in a half second ..with a ..."alrighty then" lmao!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

great videos! the driver looked like he was going too fast .....

----------


## Patty Sather

> Thanks Patty for the report. I enjoyed reading and pics and I must say girl you still rock a 2 piece.Looks like you and hubby know how to enjoy life!


Thank you Biggs, you are so sweet,~

----------


## Patty Sather

> great videos! the driver looked like he was going too fast .....


Hahaha gerry  :Big Grin:  since when dont they all drive too fast.....My heart is in my throat during many of those moments..lmao, but still know what it is like driving in california, I see the simalarities...Hahaha

----------


## TiCtOc

get back here!
We all miss you two tell work you having a mid life crisis and runaway

----------


## sandy-girl

Thanks for sharing Patty. Feeling like I'm right there.  :Cool:

----------


## Clarity

Love the video clips! Thanks for sharing them!
The Mayfield falls one took me right back there! That crystal clear cool water...
It was nice seeing Jaquilyn! You're right, she is so sweet!!
I miss all the GP staff
P.S. That's an awesome yellow diving bathing suit!
 It has a cool retro look, like a James Bond Girl  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Thanks for sharing Patty. Feeling like I'm right there.


Thank you sandy  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

Thank you very much Daisy  :Big Grin: , I love the old hollywood glamor look....



> Love the video clips! Thanks for sharing them!
> The Mayfield falls one took me right back there! That crystal clear cool water...
> It was nice seeing Jaquilyn! You're right, she is so sweet!!
> I miss all the GP staff
> P.S. That's an awesome yellow diving bathing suit!
>  It has a cool retro look, like a James Bond Girl

----------


## Patty Sather

Tic im going to smuggle back and have a re do at the jungle with you hahaha Ive been practicing..I do believe I have the booty bounce down.. :Big Grin: 


> get back here!
> We all miss you two tell work you having a mid life crisis and runaway

----------


## Patty Sather

ahh found more pics...some of the grand pineapple and some at the airport, had lunch and signed the wall..find us when you go there, sign under us (margarittaville)

and take a pic  :Wink:  so i know.. :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

ahh found more pics...some of the grand pineapple and some at the airport, had lunch and signed the wall..find us when you go there, sign under us (margarittaville)

and take a pic  :Wink:  so i know.. :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

story time.......husband trots across to shamrock for return digicel cards for our phone, it was raining, we were packing, and weighing..he wanted to give away some of my stuff cause we were so close on weight by ounces..so i threw a few things into my carryon to lighten the load..........well then ....when i went thru his stuff...this is what i found..he got it at the shamrock...

HOLY COW! that has to be atleast 5 pounds :EEK!:  ..hmmmmmm seriously~

----------


## Patty Sather

Im heading back to work....this is painful..  :Frown:

----------


## TiCtOc

Um DO YOUR WORK COLLEGUES KNOW YOU HAVE BEEN GRAFITTI-ING AND SNEAKING IN PLACES IN JAMAICA!
you naughty naughty couple :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Who the heck did your husband need to phone Patty?LOL and he wanted to keep it and take it home too LOL WHY?

----------


## Patty Sather

> Who the heck did your husband need to phone Patty?LOL and he wanted to keep it and take it home too LOL WHY?


He wanted it in the states..just incase he needed to call someone and there would be the number..hahaha..I think it was more of a suvenier than anything..... It was just so funny that he was trying to get me to make sence of my packing and only bring necessities , and he brings a phone book..hahaha~

----------


## Sprat

Hey Patty...thanks for all the on-going commentary....not always easy on vacation, but you certainly found the time  :Smile:  

Photoshoots, bathing suit changes, drink matching....omg, how did you do it all and that is not even touching the partying with TIC...   :Wink: 

Till next time...Enjoy every moment of life!

((Hugs  ))

----------


## Patty Sather

> Hey Patty...thanks for all the on-going commentary....not always easy on vacation, but you certainly found the time  
> 
> Photoshoots, bathing suit changes, drink matching....omg, how did you do it all and that is not even touching the partying with TIC...  
> 
> Till next time...Enjoy every moment of life!
> 
> ((Hugs  ))


Obviously, It was my ocd  :Big Grin: ,,,Which i treasure, I work best with many balls in the air at once.... :Cool:

----------


## Patty Sather

Here is a picture and video of a purchase we were teasing our son with, we said "son! dad bought a fishing boat AND we are opening a father and son fishing buisness in Jamaica..." "see picture and attached video"...hahahahaha

----------


## Sam I Am

Hey Patty... just getting caught up as I have been away from the board for a few weeks... I wanted to say I really enjoyed your trip report!  Thanks for taking the time to do it  :Smile:

----------


## negrilaholic

I loved reading this..wish I had met you when I was there too, looks like we just missed each other..I was at the party on the 2nd too, but not for a long time, just about an hour or so in the evening..maybe someday we will get a chance to meet up.  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

> I loved reading this..wish I had met you when I was there too, looks like we just missed each other..I was at the party on the 2nd too, but not for a long time, just about an hour or so in the evening..maybe someday we will get a chance to meet up.


We will meet..Pinky promise......Thank you Negrilaholic.......

----------


## Patty Sather

> Hey Patty... just getting caught up as I have been away from the board for a few weeks... I wanted to say I really enjoyed your trip report!  Thanks for taking the time to do it


Thank you Sam I Am .....

----------

